# Forums keep crashing Chrome / Vivaldi (Chromium Browser)



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

TFC is nearly unusable for me. This site, and this site only keeps crashing my web browsers on both my personal iMac and work MacBook Pro.

If I leave a tab open for a few minutes. Whether I walk away or switch to viewing another tab, or take awhile to write up a post TFC will turn into a blank black page with the following icon in Chrome or Vivaldi.










It also gives a webkit has crashed message in Safari. Attempting to hit the back button or refresh results in my web browser crashing.

In fact, I took to long typing up this post the first time and it froze when I hit submit, sent me to that dead bird and then crashed my browser, lol

Only TFC is doing this to me. No other web pages cause this issue.


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

I'm using Chrome v67 on my iMac and my work Win 8.1 system and haven't had any TCF crashes. 

I do run uBlock Origin and uBlock Origin Extra (catches some of the anti-ad-blocker work arounds that also break third party cookie blocking). 

Most likely it's an ad that is causing the problem.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

I also use uBlock Origin... Not sure if I've heard of the "Extra", but I'll look into it. Happy to support the forum though the club membership, but there are lots of ads that slip through the cracks of legitimate ad networks, much like how spam slips through the cracks of anti-spam scanners.


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> I also use uBlock Origin... Not sure if I've heard of the "Extra", but I'll look into it. Happy to support the forum though the club membership, but there are lots of ads that slip through the cracks of legitimate ad networks, much like how spam slips through the cracks of anti-spam scanners.


uBlock Origin Extra is a new extension to deal with a hack that some websites are using. The hack breaks some of the built in Chrome protections (e.g. third party cookies) and most adblockers stop working. It does this by editing requests on the fly in the browser after they go through the adblock extension and other extensions. A side effect is that they cause very high CPU usage on those websites since the code is continually trying to undo what the adblock extension does.

Try sfgate.com and see what happens with just uBlock Origin. Then install uBlock Origin Extra and see how it changes.

I subscribe to several sites, TCF, a few technology/science sites, and a couple of newspapers. I use the adblocker mostly for safety though it does make sites run a lot faster.


----------



## jimborst (Aug 30, 2001)

I have been having the same problems with Explorer, It would come up with the error "Windows explorer had to restart the browsing session", I couldn't take it any longer so I just upped my subscription. All is well now with no ads.


----------

